# lobster goes for rhom



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just bought a large australian blue lobster from my lfs. As soon as i put him in my rhom tank he went straight for the rhom.









game little bugger. be interesting to see whats happened when i turn the lights on in the morning :laugh:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That Australian Blue Lobster looks huge! He doesn't seem too bright though, going after your rhom


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He looked hungry so i wasnt willing to try hand feeding him :laugh:

Especially with the rhom in there too :laugh:

the rhoms about 7" for a size comparison


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hope he does ok. It would suck to waste such a nice crustacian


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

*yorkshire*** *First of all i have to say that a lobster of that size could easily harm your fish,and believe me this have happened before many times!
Second the lobster will destroy all of your beautifull plants!He will eat as many he can and he will uproot the rest!Lobsters are like a 'plague' for a planted tank!!!

I suggest you remove this thing from your tank,but i also have to say that he is beautifull!!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the advice husky, must admit i dont know a lot about them, but i did take into consideration the fact that he could trash the tank. I'm willing to take the risk :nod: Got a shed load of new plants ordered and i fancied a fresh look in the tank anyways.

however if you think that he could do some damage to the rhom then I'm just going to have to get another small tank for him. He was just too nice to leave at the lfs. bugger, the gf's right. i'm turning the house into a pet shop :laugh:

whats the minimum size you'd recomend?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think a 20g long will do nicely
i seen some with impressive sizes

but he looks great


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

A stupid f*cking crayfish blinded one of my ps in his right eye. I'd never suggest putting a crustacean with piranhas again


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> *yorkshire*** *First of all i have to say that a lobster of that size could easily harm your fish,and believe me this have happened before many times!
> Second the lobster will destroy all of your beautifull plants!He will eat as many he can and he will uproot the rest!Lobsters are like a 'plague' for a planted tank!!!
> 
> I suggest you remove this thing from your tank,but i also have to say that he is beautifull!!!!


 I agree.

I had a 4" shrimp (havent got a clue about the species) a while ago. It killed mmany of my fish. I'd dread to think what one the size of yours could do to the rhom


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

One beautiful cray and tank you've there.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

I put a Hermit crab in with my Lion fish and all it does is climb the powerhead and chase the Lions.One day hes going to get his arse kicked but he does look cool.Love the lobster but wouldn't risk my Rhom [if i had one]


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Alllthough he looks really cool and i understand why you bought him







i do agree with jim that the your awesome rhom comes first























BTW: nice pics !! Didnt expact anything less then top


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

cerax quadricanareatus are a very aggersive caryfish and will try and kill any thing in its path as will the rhom. the prob is yorkie is that they are both noctournal so what gose on when the lights go out you can see to break them up.

i used to own three and have seen a 5'' cerax break a pencli in two with out even trying so be carful with you r rhom i also have know doubst the rhom will wiat till the cray has moulted till he attacks when its soft and vuneravle. or when the cray flares up and expoxes it bellie th soft tasty part.

good look oh sorry 4got to say i lost £200 of milawis to 1 cray every nite took atleast 3-4 fish. just for fun aswell i always found the whole bodies in the tank in the morn under his rock. bastard........


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys









After watching him try to grab the rhom on a number of occasions, and after he completely destroyed my plants, just like you said it would, I've taken him out :nod:

He's now got his own 2ft setup









He was just to game for a







with the rhom that i had to keep him :laugh:


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice lobster! But are you sure its an australian blue lobster i never seen one with orange on it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TommyBlaze said:


> Nice lobster! But are you sure its an australian blue lobster i never seen one with orange on it


 He was in the shop as an Australian blue lobster, I'm just taking their word for it. I'm open to any other sugestions :nod:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice camera shots...big ass lobster..lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> TommyBlaze said:
> 
> 
> > Nice lobster! But are you sure its an australian blue lobster i never seen one with orange on it
> ...


 http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/2970/crayfish.htm


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent arthropod!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

That lobster is awesome.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

First the oscars and now this amazing rhom with a beautiful lobster....... I'm so jealous


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome pictures York, as always








I think you did the right thing by seperating the two!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys









This is his new home









2ft should do for now. It needs something doing with the decor, not sure what to do about it yet. Obviously can't use plants









Thanks once again for the advice guys , and the compliments


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yorkey, when I get older I want to run an lfs just like you


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yorkey, when I get older I want to run an lfs just like you :rasp:











I'm enjoying the challenge of getting tanks into the house :laugh:

The gf started off saying one tank only -Oscars....
then two -red bellys which i later traded for the rhom......
then three if you count my horned toad(mouse eater).....
then four with the lobster .....









I'm still working on her for the 6ft+








Although she's agreed if we buy a new setee afterwards.








She's even sugested we move house so I can have a fish room









As far as running an lfs, i wish.......
the owner of my lfs has just bought a brand new porche turbo, along with a mini cooper s, and he wears a rollex


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> ... the owner of my lfs has just bought a brand new porche turbo, along with a mini cooper s, and he wears a rollex


He should be thanking you for all that he has!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > ... the owner of my lfs has just bought a brand new porche turbo, along with a mini cooper s, and he wears a rollex
> ...










soooooo true


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

damn, i never heard of a lfs doing that good
good choise given him his own tank :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He sells me a lobster, and then i have to go back for a tank for it








I'm such a sucker








To be honest, he told me the lobby and rhom prob wouldnt get along, and i had an idea that they wouldnt either. It was a cunning plan to get another fishtank into the house. I'm just gonna fatten him up and get the bar-b-q out


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> As far as running an lfs, i wish.......
> the owner of my lfs has just bought a brand new porche turbo, along with a mini cooper s, and he wears a rollex


 He was talking about lfs not your drug dealer





















jking m8


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TRomP said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > As far as running an lfs, i wish.......
> ...


 They've both got posh cars, they both end up with most of my monthly wages :rasp:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hes gonna taste good









for you or the rhom


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

damn that lobster looks damn cool

I am gonna go and get a lobster and put it in with my rhom. BUT I am gonna get like a 2" lobster so that he won't be able to do much damage... and I got a smaller tank to put one in if its mean

do you think the rhom may attack the lobster?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

oh and btw... the side pic of the lobster gets my vote for Non-P POTM!!!

damn nice pic

and the feeding pic too!

edit: pic didn't work in quote


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

:laugh: Thats a red claw crayfish and he will grow f**king huge in no time!!

I got mine to clear up after my p's and thought he would get nailed ....wrong !

He doesnt back down from anything especially not my 3 x 5'' RBP's and has succesfully shed his shell on many occasions. He is currently still in with my boys and is munching on the shell he shed yesterday


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks p-power








I think your best bet is to put him straight into your spare tank :nod: 
if he's small the rhom will eat him given the oportunity, if he's a big lobster he's likely to have your rhom








They are awesome creatures though, very interesting to watch.
My rhom is nasty and quite aggressive, the lobster is even meaner


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> Thats a red claw crayfish and he will grow f**king huge in no time!!
> 
> I got mine to clear up after my p's and thought he would get nailed ....wrong !
> 
> He doesnt back down from anything especially not my 3 x 5'' RBP's and has succesfully shed his shell on many occasions. He is currently still in with my boys and is munching on the shell he shed yesterday


 I agree with the not backing down








It was amazing to watch him go straight for the rhom. now he's in his new setup next to the computer he always seems to want a







with whoever walks in the room


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

He is a real character and he is really fun to watch









One word of advise though, make sure you cover up any escape holes on your aquarium lid!

Mine got out twice and on both occassions he was pretty damn dry and stiff when I found him ! The last time he escaped I accidently shut his claw in the door and it snapped clean off







He has just grown a new one back though as I gave him lots of meat to speed up the shedding process!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> He is a real character and he is really fun to watch :laugh:
> 
> One word of advise though, make sure you cover up any escape holes on your aquarium lid!
> 
> ...


 Cheers saint, I've put some heavy objects on the tank lid.








i was sat using the computer yesterday and heard a nocking sound, turned round and the little bugger had opened the lid and was sat on top of the filter watching me :laugh: 
They certainly are strong for their size


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I see youve got the multitool ..next time you feed him some meat dont release it when he grabs it







Its like a tug of war


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> I see youve got the multitool ..next time you feed him some meat dont release it when he grabs it :laugh: Its like a tug of war


 The gf had the multitool, and she swears she didn't let go, he pulled it free








I am truly amazed at his aggression and strength








I am also amazed at how fast he gets through a piece of beefheart :laugh:


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Man I believe you! I do it with him all the time but Ii've not won yet







I always get to the point where I think I'm gonna end up ripping his claw out of its socket and then he pulls it free :laugh:

When I first got him I wanted him to clean up the bits of food my p's left, now I watch in amazement as he runs out at the p's feeding time and nicks one of the p's king prawns


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> Man I believe you! I do it with him all the time but Ii've not won yet :laugh: I always get to the point where I think I'm gonna end up ripping his claw out of its socket and then he pulls it free :laugh:
> 
> When I first got him I wanted him to clean up the bits of food my p's left, now I watch in amazement as he runs out at the p's feeding time and nicks one of the p's king prawns :laugh:


 def glad i got him :nod: 
infact, if he didnt have so much of a personality the gf would prob have insisted he went back to the lfs. instead she agreed with the idea of getting him his own tank


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

cool! wait till he sheds his shell its really weird seeing them shake themselves out of it!

Before he sheds he will be very busy digging out a pit that he can lie in whilst he sheds. your gonna really enjoy owning him, I wish I had space for a different tank just for him cos I'm gonna be down if he gets owned.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheers m8








I'm gonna put some more sand in and re-decorate his tank to try and make him feel more at home :nod: 
looking forward to seeing him shed his shell. I'll try and get some pics of him when he does








I've noticed he's got a couple of his little tentacle things missing. I'm asuming that they will grow back??


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

yeah theyll grow back no problems! These little buggers regrow everything! like I said he just regrew his whole claw







Thats one hell of a talent!

When he sheds dont be suprised as the whole body comes off !! you will see an exact replica of him in the tank antennas the lot! It all comes off in one pieces as well!

Check out this pic of his old shell ...I took it out for measuring the time before last when he shed!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

side on ...weird aint it!

when I found this in the tank it was stuck under some wood and I thought he had got stuck and died!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> yeah theyll grow back no problems! These little buggers regrow everything! like I said he just regrew his whole claw :laugh: Thats one hell of a talent!
> 
> When he sheds dont be suprised as the whole body comes off !! you will see an exact replica of him in the tank antennas the lot! It all comes off in one pieces as well!
> 
> Check out this pic of his old shell ...I took it out for measuring the time before last when he shed!


 WOW...thats well cooooool









cant wait for mine to shed so that i can get a better measurement of his size









I didnt realise that they shed everything, including the antenna thingy.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

This is a pic of my rhom after 1 night with the lobster








Not sure if the scratches on him are from having a go back at the lobster, or from trying to run away.....the chicken


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

That lobster is massive!!! and u have to clean him out roflmao!!!







rather u than me yorkie! I wanna buy ur bow front when u get ur 6ft tank (like in ur dreams!! lol)


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice rhom close up btw!


----------

